# Had to re check just incase but it's still on



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I was a little concerned that when I took off the stocks to put the rails on the POI might have changed. I ran out to day to see. I was sitting on the ground on my coyote pad very light wind , full sun. I pot a rail on the forearm on both the T/C venture 22/250 and my build 6mm Remington so I could use the same bipod with out taking off the sling. I put on a quick disconnect on it .There Harris pods but I added 6" on the last section, makes them 32" perfect for shooting on a steep hill side.









6mm 55 gr ballistic tip Nosler 4000 fps +. 100 yards with bi-pods fully extended 32"









6mm 80 gr Barnes TTS 3500 fps. Off fully extended bi-pods.









22/250 52 gr Berger around 3400 fps if I remember. Same bi-pods full out 100 yards.

It doesn't look any different.
Should work.
Jet

[/size]


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's all good.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

looks plenty good for hunting !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Still plenty close for shooting predators.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Look out coyotes.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks good.


----------

